# Can Clomid lengthen your cycle?



## Pollybe (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi

Probably a stupid question but here goes.

I am on my second cycle of Clomid, my cycles are normally quite short between 22 days and 27 days, on 1st month of Clomid that went up to 28 days.

I am now on day 30, no sign of   not even my usual snapping at DH or spots! but also a  , not knowing either way is driving me potty.

Can clomid lengthen your Cycle?

Thanks in advance. 

Polly


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Polly,

YES, clomid can lengthen cycles. It can also shorten them, but seems on the whole the girls get longer ones. Mine lengthened by about 3 days.  Good luck with the clomid.      Jo x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Polly

I am on my second month of Clomid and my cycle is normally 23-24 days.  My first months cycle was 30 days (as you can imagine I was getting quite excited when AF didn't turn up) I'm now on day 26 and AF still hasn't arrived.
So I'd say Yes it does lengthen your cycle. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## Pollybe (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

I have now also had Progesterone blood test results back, for Oct & Nov 1.8 and 29.9 so not looking great. 

Just waiting to see if consultant wants to up the Clomid to 100mg.

If of course AF doesn't arrive, but looking at the progesterone level for this month I am sure it is only a matter of time!

Polly


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

You never know, the prog bt may have been taken too early or too late, depends when or if you did ovulate. My fert specialist never did BT, said werent a good indicator of ovulation. are you having any FT scans?
Jo


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Polly!

Yes clomid is known to lengthen and shorten cycles... As Jocole advised it depends on what day you ovulate and this will also influence the day you should have Day 21 blood tests for progesterone...

My cycle has increased from a 27/28 day cycle to anything between 29 and 34. My clinic told me we should only do pg test on day 35 as you could get a bfn if testing earlier.... so fingers crossed that you get your BFP!

            

And another thing to add... 75% of ladies ovulate within the first 3 months of clomid... so your progesterone is getting higher and thats a good thing... Some women have become pg with a progesterone blood test of less than 30...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Polly

Clomid made my cycles 4 days longer.  I was told that a progesterone blood test needs to be 30 to indicate ovulation so a result of 29.9 is looking pretty good if you ask me and as the other have said the test could have been taken too early in which case the result would be higher.

Sending you lots of      

Jane xxx


----------

